# Aptio Setup Utility



## ddimarco30 (Apr 14, 2013)

My new Asus s550ca cannot get past the Aptio Setup Utility. I have tried f10 and forcing shutdown but it still pops up. How can I get this to go away?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

some on it here

http://www.justanswer.com/computer/...l-not-exit-aptio-setup-utility-everytime.html

run the h/d makers diagnostic on the hard drive


----------

